# Transistor borrado de consola Wenstone 800 Stadium



## david2009 (Ago 19, 2011)

tengo este amplificador de potencia que tiene quemado un transistor de potencia y no se cual es el codigo para comprar uno nuevo. es del tipo huevo frito y termina con la firma del fabricante dice mexico 9044. pero falta el propio codigo de transistor mj15024 averiguaron que podria ser ese pero no estoy seguro. alguien de ustedes sabra?
. 
 tambien se logra  ver unas resistencias  quemadas de 2 wat


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 19, 2011)

Sip, eso no es algo simple, por algo se quemó así ese resistor tambien...y seguro algun componente cercano...pueden ser los MJ15....

casi seguro, son utilizados en potencias grandes..


----------



## david2009 (Ago 19, 2011)

el problema  también es que venden todo trucho

en la punta de uno de los ttransistores dice M....15


----------



## pandacba (Ago 20, 2011)

Casi seguro es un MJ15015, pero hay que ver la polaridad porque si otro es 15015 y este no trabaja del mismo lado es posible que sea el complementario15016.

habria que tratar de conseguir al menos el esquema para estudiar un poco mejor que sucedio

Por lo pronto una casa que vende material original en Bs As es Elko componentes.

Cuando no consigo aca en las casas conocidas lo compro afuera, en casas reconocidas como digikey, jameco y otras, en particular lo hago little diode de inglaterra, muy buena atención buen precio en general, pero por sobre tod merca de primera linea, he traido unos integrados nuevos de fuentes de equipos de audio samsung y anduvieron de  una.

También podes fijarte en Ebay


----------



## david2009 (Ago 20, 2011)

bueno veo si copio el esquema del ampli sacandolo de su plaqueta

son todos NPN, por los que  andan , ahi unos cuantos quemados  en orden aleatorios. osea que no ahi ningun PNP


----------



## pandacba (Ago 20, 2011)

digamso entonces es una salida cuasicomplementaria, perfecto


----------



## david2009 (Ago 20, 2011)

Si lo logro  hacer andar copio la placa driver y lo subo para que lo armen.

Pandacba, es un amplificador estéreo , logré  hacerlo funcionar, lleva 8  transistores mj15015 por placa . 16 en total, solo estaba funcionando una sola placa, el técnico que lo reparó anteriormente  desconectó una placa y transformándose en monofónico  puenteando el conector de parlante, para aprovechar el otro conector y así usar dos parlantes en una sola placa.

Lo que hice yo al ser todos iguales los transistores, saqué los que andan y los coloqué en una sola placa para probar el funcionamiento, una pregunta, de cuantos Watt será realmente?  Si tiene 8 transistores mj15015 y usa un transformador de 42-0-42 rectificado da 119Vdc.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 21, 2011)

Alrededor de 300W a 4 Ohms de carga. Nada mal.

Saludos!


----------



## david2009 (Ago 21, 2011)

si puedo copiar el diagrama de la placa es facil para el que lo quiera

igual la voy a copiar para mi


----------



## CHUWAKA (Sep 16, 2013)

no recuerdo donde lo lei que el diagrama de la westone es el amplificador melody pon en el buscador melody


----------



## Franko07614 (Ene 4, 2019)

Hola david tendras el diagrama para pasarmelo?? Tengo el mismo problema saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2019)

David hace más de año y medio que no ingresa al foro, no creo que pueda contestarte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2019)

Y además :



CHUWAKA dijo:


> no recuerdo donde lo lei que el diagrama de la westone es el amplificador melody pon en el buscador melody


 
Habría que confirmarlo .


----------



## DLO (Nov 6, 2019)

david2009 dijo:


> pandacba es un amplificador estéreo , logre  hacerlo funcionar lleva 8  transistores mj15015 por placa . 16 en total. solo estaba funcionando  una sola placa, el técnico que lo reparo anteriormente  desconecto una placa y transformándose en monofonico  puenteando el conector de parlante, para aprovechar el otro conector y asi usar dos parlantes  en una sola placa.
> 
> lo que hise yo al ser todos iguales los transistores saque los que andan y los coloque en una sola placa para provar el fucionamiento.
> 
> una pregunta de cuantos wat sera realmente?  si tiene 8 transistores mj15015 y usa un traformador de 42-0-42 rectificado da 119v


hola ,,,,,son mj15024 originales de mospet o 15003


----------

